# Noah's Official Year One Puppy Thread



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah will be 17 weeks old tomorrow (and officially 4 months on Friday, May 22nd). Instead of starting multiple threads, I'm taking the lead of other posters here and creating his own dedicated thread to post updates and pictures. 

This picture was taken on Monday - after we tried his new halter on which is to be used with his seatbelt restraint. Shortly after that he climbed up onto the love seat as if to say "no one else uses this much, I'll call it mine!"










Previous Noah threads: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/346537-noah-home.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-up-1-year/351273-work-progress-grizzly.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-up-1-year/353050-noahs-first-road-trip.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-up-1-year/353178-two-quick-noah-videos.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/354321-rain-rain-go-away.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/355305-noah-13-weeks-old.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/357882-noah-update.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/358410-you-my-sunshine.html


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Adorable! And I couldn't be happier that you have made a Noah thread! Post often!! You have a big fan right here!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So cute. Can't wait to hear about Noah's adventures this year.


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

Yay!! I'm so glad Noah has his "official" thread now! It will be awesome to see more pics of him.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh my gosh . . .I LOVE HIS FACE!!!!!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I love this picture of him. He almost looks like he could be his own cartoon character.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay! Single threads are wonderful - not only for us but for you to watch his progress & growth


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We've been taking advantage of doggy daycare on days that he'd normally be crated for longer than we like, and he loves it. Some days we get lucky and they take pictures on the day he's there (they don't post daily pictures, usually a few times a week though). 

This was this past Saturday. He was so full of piss and vinegar that morning, and just wanted to pester his sister the cat, so I decided he needed a day playing with his friends, who were receptive to his play overtures! LOL



















I dropped him off this morning and he was pulling his way in "let me in, let me in!" and then saw me leaving and was "take me with you, take me with you!!!" 

He really does love being there, and we're taking full advantage until he turns 6 months, when he'll be officially "kicked out" since we are not neutering him. I may see how long he can go before they figure out he's past his six month age. The staff adores him, and calls him a living teddy bear.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Hiii Noah! Happy 17 weeks birthday!!  

Murphy sends lots of tail wags, butt sniffs and happy smiles your way


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Murphy! Happy 17 week birthday to you too!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Adorable! I love puppy playcare photos. Rundle is there today. I am hoping they get some good shots of her! 
Any teeth missing yet? Should be about time I would think. 
I also brought Rundle to daycare one day when she was acting like she had been cooped up for a month. Our cat has claws though and usually tells Rundle right where to go... I don't know who I feel more sorry for.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Adorable! I love puppy playcare photos. Rundle is there today. I am hoping they get some good shots of her!
> Any teeth missing yet? Should be about time I would think.
> I also brought Rundle to daycare one day when she was acting like she had been cooped up for a month. Our cat has claws though and usually tells Rundle right where to go... I don't know who I feel more sorry for.


It's funny you should ask about teeth - he has only lost two lower front teeth that I can tell. I keep looking for lost teeth, but Noah seems to be an under achiever in that regard! LOL

And our cat also has claws, but pulls her punches with him. I keep telling her to put him in his place, so he'll learn, but she tolerates him for the most part. Our large wire crate, the one with Noah's name on the cover? I should have had Lexi's name put on it. The door to it is cracked, and she runs into it and hangs out in there when he gets to be too much. He hates that crate - he prefers his hard plastic one. We ended up putting a small cushion in there for her, and you'll find her napping in there all the time!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rabernet said:


> It's funny you should ask about teeth - he has only lost two lower front teeth that I can tell. I keep looking for lost teeth, but Noah seems to be an under achiever in that regard! LOL
> 
> And our cat also has claws, but pulls her punches with him. I keep telling her to put him in his place, so he'll learn, but she tolerates him for the most part. Our large wire crate, the one with Noah's name on the cover? I should have had Lexi's name put on it. The door to it is cracked, and she runs into it and hangs out in there when he gets to be too much. He hates that crate - he prefers his hard plastic one. We ended up putting a small cushion in there for her, and you'll find her napping in there all the time!


Just watch how fast the teeth fall now that he's started. It's crazy! 

Rundle hardly uses her crate anymore, except to take things in their to chew on. When the blankets are in there the cat will go in sometimes to sleep (as pictured on Rundle's thread) but, usually Rundle digs any blankets that are in there out. Not sure what we will do with the extra doggy blankets now either. I keep telling DH we should just get rid of the crate now since she doesn't really use it at all anyhow.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Just watch how fast the teeth fall now that he's started. It's crazy!
> 
> Rundle hardly uses her crate anymore, except to take things in their to chew on. When the blankets are in there the cat will go in sometimes to sleep (as pictured on Rundle's thread) but, usually Rundle digs any blankets that are in there out. Not sure what we will do with the extra doggy blankets now either. I keep telling DH we should just get rid of the crate now since she doesn't really use it at all anyhow.


I hope he does start losing those wicked sharp baby teeth soon! We can't give up the crate yet - at least not during the day. He hasn't earned unsupervised "free time" yet! LOL And that's ok - he's still a baby!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy 18 weeks Noah!! What great adventure are you on nowadays?? Murphy got his rabies shot yesterday, and he went on an adventure to the city hall today to get his city license  

Have a wonderful day little puppy! :-*


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Murphy! I'm going to doggy daycare tomorrow to play all day with my friends. Then Mommy is taking to the vet for my booster flu shot! It's been raining a lot and I'm bored! I hope you have a great day today too!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It's so amazing to look back over the past three months and much our boy has grown physically and in our hearts. Friday he had his booster flu shot and got micro chipped. I went back and forth on whether to micro chip or not, worrying about whether it was another cancer risk, but I would be heart broken if for some reason we lost him and there was no way for someone who might find him, to contact us. We hope never to have use the technology, but it does bring some peace of mind. 

And at 18 weeks, he weighed in at 38 lbs. I think he could stand to lose a "little" weight, but figure another growth spurt will take care of that, but we're watching his weight all the same. He has a defined waist, and I can easily feel his ribs, but I think I'm a bit too hyper aware of making sure we keep him lean. Anyway.......

Here's a couple pictures from this past Friday. 

My handsome "Little Baby Noah"









Noah wishing Mommy would go away with the picture taking so he can sleep: 









And Noah this morning on his way to doggy daycare - they adore him there! The gal was gushing over him on Friday saying "Noah - you are so handsome, you need to be a doggy model!" LOL I actually think he's in his goofy looking stage, myself!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh he is really cute! His fur looks like it would be so soft!! And I love his colouring so far. It's so great watching our pups grow up. Noah now outweighs Rundle by 2lbs, but, he looks like a lean healthy boy from what I can tell.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Those ears are massive and fluffy


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Oh he is really cute! His fur looks like it would be so soft!! And I love his colouring so far. It's so great watching our pups grow up. Noah now outweighs Rundle by 2lbs, but, he looks like a lean healthy boy from what I can tell.


We are trying to keep him lean with a lot of exercise. He gets 3 thirty minute walks a day, followed by some fetch. I'd like him to be a "little" leaner. Between meals, he looks much leaner. And yes, his fur is very soft. 







Marcus said:


> Those ears are massive and fluffy


Yes they are! Lol


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It's FRIDAY! And I'm sitting at work, while SOMEONE is having a great time today! 

I just love this picture - the song "The Leader of the Pack" runs through my head.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like Noah is hanging a blast. I love seeing puppy photos, especially now that all my girls are more or less " grown up."


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ahhh! Great photos!! He is also looking long and lean here so, I hope you are not worried about his weight anymore. Such a cutie patootie!!


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

rabernet said:


> I hope he does start losing those wicked sharp baby teeth soon! We can't give up the crate yet - at least not during the day. He hasn't earned unsupervised "free time" yet! LOL And that's ok - he's still a baby!


Piper STILL doesn't go without the crate. EVER. And she's almost eleven months old!!!!! Lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noah's such a doll, where did your little guy go to?

Doggie Daycare looks great, Noah sure is having a great time there.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

fourlakes said:


> Looks like Noah is hanging a blast. I love seeing puppy photos, especially now that all my girls are more or less " grown up."


There are times that I miss our little puppy, but then I come to my senses, LOL. It's been fun watching him grow, and I'm looking forward to watching him continue to mature!



3Pebs3 said:


> Ahhh! Great photos!! He is also looking long and lean here so, I hope you are not worried about his weight anymore. Such a cutie patootie!!


I'm less concerned, but I'm a worry wort, and I'm sure I'll find something else to obsess over! LOL



The life of Piper said:


> Piper STILL doesn't go without the crate. EVER. And she's almost eleven months old!!!!! Lol


I said it with Diamond and I'll say it with Noah - I do believe that crate training is so important and helps with your relationship with your dog. You don't come home to a dog who's torn things up or had accidents everywhere.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Noah's such a doll, where did your little guy go to?
> 
> Doggie Daycare looks great, Noah sure is having a great time there.


Noah loves it, and they love him. But he's going to be "kicked out" at the end of July.  They have to be neutered after 6 months old to attend, and we're not neutering him until 2 years old (if at all).


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy 20 weeks little Noah! arty: arty: arty:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Happy 20 weeks little Noah! arty: arty: arty:


And you too little Murph-Murph!!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Little Baby Noah is 20 weeks old today!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy 20 weeks old Noah. Love the doggie day care photos.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So cute and shiney! He has a really unique look about him too. It's super cute! Those ears are as fluffy as they come!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Handsome boy.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> So cute and shiney! He has a really unique look about him too. It's super cute! Those ears are as fluffy as they come!


Funny, one of his litter mates owners asked me why his fur is so shiny. We give him a cup of mixed veggies steamed and pulverized mixed in his evening kibble with unrefined coconut oil (tsp for every 10 lbs) , Grizzly salmon oil (2 pumps) and a tsp of Braggs apple cider vinegar. Sounds gross, but he loves it and his fur gleams!

All of his siblings have those ears, including the previous litter.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

He is such a beautiful boy. Thank you for the diet tips, too.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Anele said:


> He is such a beautiful boy. Thank you for the diet tips, too.


Ankle, you're welcome! Tip about the coconut oil if you decide to use it. It's a 1 tsp per 10 lbs. So Noah get 4 tsp a day now. Start off slowly and work your way up to the dosage by weight so his body gets used to it. I speak from experience ! LOL


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Those ears!! I bet they are the first spot you kiss each time!! Or is it his nose??


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Those ears!! I bet they are the first spot you kiss each time!! Or is it his nose??


RIGHT between the eyes! :heartbeat


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Noah is such a cutie! Love the latest photo!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

arty: A very very happy 5 month birthday Noah!	arty: 

Make sure your mom spoils you rotten today! ( and everyday, right upto you 22nd week birthday :bigangel: )


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> arty: A very very happy 5 month birthday Noah!	arty:
> 
> Make sure your mom spoils you rotten today! ( and everyday, right upto you 22nd week birthday :bigangel: )


Thank you for the Noah birthday wishes! I can't believe how fast the time has flown, but feel so honored to be his guardian and advocate. He had me at hello! :heartbeat


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

This is what a tired pup looks like after a fun filled day at daycare. 



















And I couldn't resist a paw picture!










Not sure why part of it shows pink, it didn't look pink in real life.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Even too tuckered out to take the harness off hahaha love it


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Gah! He just looks so soft! I wish Noah could meet Rundle! He's just so cute! And he's got some sizeable paws on him too! He's going to be a big boy compared to my tiny Rundle. Curious what his predicted weight would be on puppychart.com
It has Rundle weighing in at 53 pounds for her adult weight. She's currently about 43ish pounds. We'll find out for sure this Friday.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is cute. Yesterday Chloe went to my sisters house where my brother in law took her for the day. She played fetch and ran with her lab all day. When she came home she just crashed.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Gah! He just looks so soft! I wish Noah could meet Rundle! He's just so cute! And he's got some sizeable paws on him too! He's going to be a big boy compared to my tiny Rundle. Curious what his predicted weight would be on puppychart.com
> It has Rundle weighing in at 53 pounds for her adult weight. She's currently about 43ish pounds. We'll find out for sure this Friday.


I stopped by the vet last Thursday to get a weight on Noah, certain he was over 50 lbs. He weighed 42.7 lbs, and according to puppychart, he's tracking to be 62 lbs as an adult. 

I keep in touch through Facebook with a couple of his littermates' parents. One of his brothers weighs 53 lbs and another weighs 70 lbs already. His daddy is 90 lbs. 

I would love for him and Rundle to meet one day! They say at daycare that he's one of their favorites. This morning, the gal opens the door and goes "well, good morning, Sunshine!" to him. Another gal's last day is this Friday and she told me that Noah is one of the ones she's going to miss the most (she's moving out of state).


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Awww, he IS my heart dog! I can't get a picture of it, it's too far back on his tongue, but he has developed a perfect black heart on his tongue! I just found it! LOL


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

As long as the puppies aren't overweight it doesn't really matter too much. Just more to love  It's great that Noah is so loveable. Makes you feel lucky and proud to be their puppy parent.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Awww, he IS my heart dog! I can't get a picture of it, it's too far back on his tongue, but he has developed a perfect black heart on his tongue! I just found it! LOL


That is so great! (jealous) I love the black spots some of them get on their tongues. Rundle is still all pink :


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

rabernet said:


> He weighed 42.7 lbs


*sighs....drags out the conversion chart*









Ben is one year and come in at


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I ordered this decal off of Etsy and got it last week, and promptly destroyed it trying to install it. 

So, I ordered another and chatted back and forth with the owner, who was so very nice, and he included two "spares" for me, and I got them in today. I got it on with using just one and have two extra for other cars in the future.  I have a feeling my mother might insist on having one for her car to show off her grandpup!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

That's awesome! I thought of doing something similar myself except then my kitty might feel left out. Seems to me that we need an updated picture of Noah on this thread too


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> That's awesome! I thought of doing something similar myself except then my kitty might feel left out. *Seems to me that we need an updated picture of Noah on this thread too *


Most definitely I need to get some more pictures. Sadly, I only have my phone for a camera, so there are times that I think "wow, that would be a GREAT photo of Noah!" and by the time I have the phone out, the camera up, he's moved. 

They said yesterday at daycare that they all thought he'd grown over the weekend. He was just there Friday, and on Monday they all thought he had a growth spurt over the weekend! LOL

Man I love this pup so much!

Edit - the guys I got this from also take custom orders. I bet they could do one with a cat with your kitty's name in it if you asked! The decal was just $7 USD plus shipping.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Most definitely I need to get some more pictures. Sadly, I only have my phone for a camera, so there are times that I think "wow, that would be a GREAT photo of Noah!" and by the time I have the phone out, the camera up, he's moved.


This happens to me all the time too! 



rabernet said:


> They said yesterday at daycare that they all thought he'd grown over the weekend. He was just there Friday, and on Monday they all thought he had a growth spurt over the weekend! LOL


I can't go on our elevator without someone pointing out how much Rundle has grown. 



rabernet said:


> Man I love this pup so much!


I know. It scares me how much I love this pup because I know already that no amount of time with her will be enough. I just want the best for her all the time. 



rabernet said:


> Edit - the guys I got this from also take custom orders. I bet they could do one with a cat with your kitty's name in it if you asked! The decal was just $7 USD plus shipping.


Oh I know I could get one for her too. Problem is that no matter how much I love Joie, I will always be more of a dog person. My kitty is closer with my fiancé as her adopted her as a kitten, and she lived with him before we moved in together. He grew up with cats, and so he has a greater affinity towards them than I do as I grew up with dogs. For me, I would be fine never having another cat again after Joie. But, he would want another one. I'm okay with that, just rather indifferent to the matter. I will love and care for the kitten/cat if we have one. But, then I just feel a little guilty celebrating being a golden owner on my car, when I have other pets at home too. I'm probably just overthinking things. But, they are my fur babies you know? And just like children I don't want one to think its any less loved than the other.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> But, they are my fur babies you know? And just like children I don't want one to think its any less loved than the other.


I'm kind of thinking that Joie will never know about the decal to feel left out. :


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

LOVE the decal!! It is just perfect! 

Robin, we need to see that heart shaped treat spot


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Noah, I know you are 5 months+ old, and I should stop celebrating "weekly" birthdays, but sorry buddy, I can't help it!

Happy 24 weeks!! Much much love and kisses to you on those fuzzy ears of yours.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Noah is such a sweetie!! Would love more pics. Love the decal also.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> LOVE the decal!! It is just perfect!
> 
> Robin, we need to see that heart shaped treat spot


It's like way in the back of his mouth, every picture I've tried to get is blurry - all I have is a cell phone camera. 



goldenewbie said:


> Noah, I know you are 5 months+ old, and I should stop celebrating "weekly" birthdays, but sorry buddy, I can't help it!
> 
> Happy 24 weeks!! Much much love and kisses to you on those fuzzy ears of yours.


Happy 24 weeks old to you too, Murphy - I love celebrating our lives! Love and kisses right back!



GoldenSkies said:


> Noah is such a sweetie!! Would love more pics. Love the decal also.


Thanks! I know I need to get updated pictures of him, but every picture I seem to take is the same as all the others I've taken. I'm taking him to NC at the end of this month for my father's 80th b'day, and my brother is a professional wildlife photographer, so I'm hoping he gets some really good pictures of Noah while I'm there. At least one lake adventure is on the books, and I already have his life vest for riding on the pontoon boat!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noah*

Noah is SO ADORABLE!! Hugs and kisses to him!!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

rabernet said:


> Thanks! I know I need to get updated pictures of him, but every picture I seem to take is the same as all the others I've taken. I'm taking him to NC at the end of this month for my father's 80th b'day, and my brother is a professional wildlife photographer, so I'm hoping he gets some really good pictures of Noah while I'm there. At least one lake adventure is on the books, and I already have his life vest for riding on the pontoon boat!


I can't wait, I bet they'll turn out great. I want to buy a fancy camera just so I could take better photos of Winchester. : Lucky you have a photographer brother haha. Happy early bday to your dad also


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Thanks! I know I need to get updated pictures of him, but every picture I seem to take is the same as all the others I've taken. I'm taking him to NC at the end of this month for my father's 80th b'day, and my brother is a professional wildlife photographer, so I'm hoping he gets some really good pictures of Noah while I'm there. At least one lake adventure is on the books, and I already have his life vest for riding on the pontoon boat!


FYI - I would be happy to see a similar, but more recent picture of Noah that you have taken  Very cool that you will get to take him out on an adventure and have your brother/professional photographer take photos for you! 

Eventually when I get married, I have already decided I want Rundle to be in the wedding photos/get professional photos of Rundle that day too :


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

You asked for it, you've got it, recent pictures of Noah. We got home from doggy daycare, a trip to the vet for a current weight (50.8 lbs today), and a stop at PetSmart for food for him, the cat and for the lovebird. When we got home, Karl had just finished watering our patio garden, and Noah grabbed the watering can from him. 

He turns 6 months old next Wednesday! Pardon the doggy drool disheveled look, I hadn't brushed him out after a full day of play!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh wow! He's looking great!! I love the colour variation on his ears! I think he is officially bigger than Rundle now. Such a great helper carrying around that watering can  Happy soon to be 6 months you handsome boy you! 
P.S. New pictures of Noah made my day!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Noah is really getting big. He is the close to same weight as Chloe.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

He is absolutely precious! I can see the elated look on his face on getting the watering can


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

What a sweet boy! So happy we got to see some recent photos  He has sure grown.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Found some more recent pictures of my sweet Little Baby Noah. I love this dog so much it hurts sometimes!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He's really beautiful! I love the photo of him laying on the floor. The head tilt is simply darling!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

rabernet said:


> Found some more recent pictures of my sweet Little Baby Noah. I love this dog so much it hurts sometimes!


Don't blame ya! Look at that cute fella! :heartbeat :heartbeat great pictures! keep them coming!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> He's really beautiful! I love the photo of him laying on the floor. The head tilt is simply darling!!


I love that one too. :heartbeat I had to zoom in with my phone to get it, because if I got up, he was going to get up (we'd been playing Recallers games, and he was ready for the next round of games). LOL


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Don't blame ya! Look at that cute fella! :heartbeat :heartbeat great pictures! keep them coming!!


Yeah, so when are we getting some updated photos to Murph's thread? 

You know what tomorrow is, don't you!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

rabernet said:


> Yeah, so when are we getting some updated photos to Murph's thread?
> 
> You know what tomorrow is, don't you!


Of course!!!  I think my whole neighborhood knows  

I have been really busy the last few weeks... and haven't had a chance to fuss on my second baby (i.e. my camera) .. I'll get some pictures this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Of course!!!  I think my whole neighborhood knows
> 
> I have been really busy the last few weeks... and haven't had a chance to fuss on my second baby (i.e. my camera) .. I'll get some pictures this evening or tomorrow.


Great! I too have been anxiously waiting for Murphy updates! Crazy that I find myself caring so much about the life and development of other pups that I have never, and probably will never meet  But, should that day ever come, you guys have a friend in Vancouver


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

*Aroooooooooooooooo Noah! Happy 6 months Birthday to yooouuuu!!*!:jamming:


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Wish you many many many more birthdays my little boy! Much much love and kisses!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy 6 months! Can't wait to see more photos of Noah and Murphy. Count me as a second friend in Vancouver


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So, I'm still in NC, and driving back to GA with Noah tomorrow (Sunday). We drove up here last Saturday and the week has just flown by. My father turned 80 on Sunday last week and we've been non stop ever since. 

I could not be prouder of Noah. I swear, I feel he has grown up before my eyes this week in his level of maturity. He went to Camp Bow Wow three days, he went to the dog park another three days, he went up his first set of stairs ever (I had not even realized that before we got to my folks, that Noah had never walked stairs before). Had a moment of "ermigod, that's so freaking scarey Mom!!!" before he conquered them. 

My father had a stern "chat" with Noah on Tuesday while he was watching him, and I was out with my mother helping her upgrade her cell phone (she was overdue). 

I think the "conversation" probably involved a gentle physical correction (my family has always been pet lovers, and pets are considered members of our family, not just "accessories"). But he won't tell me what his discussion involved, but from that day on, Noah will not jump on him. He will butt wiggle all around him, and then settle so nicely at his feet for my father to greet and love on him, but he will not jump on him. 

And then Noah figured out that the hardwood stairs INSIDE the house also went somewhere. The first time he started up, his back legs slid out from behind him and he slid back down them (just four steps at that point, not very high). Then he finally got his feet under him. So then when he came down the stairs, he did not rush down them, he very carefully came down one paw at a time, and I was at the bottom to praise him up, tell him how amazing he was, and he was just grinning from the praise that he went back up the stairs so he could come back down to more praise! LOL

Anyway, my brother, who is a professional photographer, mostly wildlife, but also does weddings too, humored his older sister and took a series of pictures of Noah for me. He posted these four on Facebook tonight and said he has about 120 pictures to go through and will send me the ones he cleans up on a disk later (he said it might be 40 shots when he's done). He has to complete a wedding he recently shot first. 

I love, love, love the first one!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow Robin, I didn't realize how Noah had grown. He is a beauty!! The pictures are wonderful. Happy 6 months Noah. I like the 1st one too, but also think the 3rd is fabulous with him in action.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow Robin! Glad to hear Noah is doing so well. He really has grown so much, and is getting more beautiful by the day. I am also a big fan of the 3rd picture! But, he does look just gorgeous in the first one too. Can't wait to see more. Don't hold back!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Robin! Noah is so handsome! Boy those stairs must have been really scary for him.. I am glad he conquered the stairs  How was the drive up to NC?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

KKaren said:


> Wow Robin, I didn't realize how Noah had grown. He is a beauty!! The pictures are wonderful. Happy 6 months Noah. I like the 1st one too, but also think the 3rd is fabulous with him in action.


I agree with you on his growth! I went back and looked at the picture I posted in May and thought - when did you grow up so much? But I am absolutely loving this stage now!




3Pebs3 said:


> Wow Robin! Glad to hear Noah is doing so well. He really has grown so much, and is getting more beautiful by the day. I am also a big fan of the 3rd picture! But, he does look just gorgeous in the first one too. Can't wait to see more. Don't hold back!


My mother printed the first picture for me, and I'll be hanging that at work tomorrow. And I'm trying to be the patient sister to see the rest of the pictures he got!



goldenewbie said:


> Beautiful pictures Robin! Noah is so handsome! Boy those stairs must have been really scary for him.. I am glad he conquered the stairs  How was the drive up to NC?


The stairs were a little scarey for him, but then he started to follow my parents upstairs (that's where their computer room is) and I could tell they were pleased he was chosing to spend time and check in with them too. 

Noah gave a birthday card to his "Grand-Paw", which he loved! 

They have a store there called The Natural Dog that we checked out on Friday and one of the employees literally sat down in the middle of the floor to wrestle with Noah, which he loved and I said "I'll just leave you two right here while I finish shopping!" LOL It's not a big store, and I could still see them.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Those are beautiful pictures. I wish I could get some that good of Chloe. My pictures always suck.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Those are beautiful pictures. I wish I could get some that good of Chloe. My pictures always suck.


It helps to have a brother who's a professional photographer. 

He kept saying - now throw the stick coming towards me, but angled to the left. Now go back further and throw further. Now take him into the shade and have him sit. 

There was one picture I really wanted him to get, but will have to wait until Christmas when I go back up. When Noah would be upstairs and then about to come down, he'd peek his head around the corner and stare down at me, and every time I'd try to get my camera phone out fast enough to get a picture, he'd be on his way down for his praise session. 

Crazy pup!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

rabernet said:


> When Noah would be upstairs and then about to come down, he'd peek his head around the corner and stare down at me, and every time I'd try to get my camera phone out fast enough to get a picture, he'd be on his way down for his praise session.
> 
> Crazy pup!


I got all weak in my knees imagining Noah sticking his head around the corner! What a cute pup. :smooch:


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

wow!! Noah has grown so much, it's almost unbelievable I always forget how fast they grow when they're that young. He is such a handsome boy. He looks very tall also.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

30 weeks old today, and 7 months in 2 more days!! Where is the time flying with these two boys??  

Hope you guys are doing great!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> 30 weeks old today, and 7 months in 2 more days!! Where is the time flying with these two boys??
> 
> Hope you guys are doing great!


I know, and they just get yummier and yummier every day! I've been counting down the days to the 7 month mark. 

I can now fondly remember those landshark days (and not miss them at all). :

I'm not sure how it's possible to love him any more than I do today, but tomorrow I know I'll love him even more. I find myself stopping and looking at him and saying "Man, do you know how much I love you, Mister?"

I love being able to bend over and wrap my arms around his neck and chest for a hug. I love when I'm sitting on the floor and he walks over and presses his head in my chest for scritches all over his back and sides. I love seeing him learn more each day about his world. I love his deep throaty bark when I'm home alone with him, knowing that someone would not be able to tell he's pretty much a harmless golden if they were on the other side with bad intentions. I love the way he looks at me. I love the way I look at him. I love his enthusiasm for life. I love how he takes all the stresses of my day away when I get home. 

But hey - I bet you love Murphy for all the same reasons! It's going to be a grand Saturday for our boys!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Couldn't have said it better myself Robin!  Lots of love and kisses to Noah! I hope you have not trimmed his ears yet  

I cannot (and don't want to) even remember what my life was like before March 21 (the day I got Murphy home).


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Isn't it nice to look at those land shark days as a distant memory. There were days I didn't think Chloe was going to stop running up and jumping in my lap and biting me. One day it just stopped. Now its kisses and she lays in my lap. Last night she layed in bed with me until my parents went upstairs. They are growing up and maturing so fast. Everyday my mom mentions how she is doing things Jake used to do. It's fun to watch them grow up to be good dogs.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I know - we used to all stress out about our land sharks, and others would come and assure us it was a phase, and now we've made it through and are doing the same for those with the newer pups now.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Have a lot of fun swimming! :wavey:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Have a lot of fun swimming! :wavey:


Oh thank you Murphy! Did you make that just for ME??? :--heart:


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Just for You .......


.......and grammie, and my brother..:uhoh:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Little Baby Noah went for his second dock diving lesson yesterday. He's still not really sure about this, but there was a photographer there yesterday who captured some of these shots. 

His first "jump" from the ramp. 









Retrieving his wubba. 









Last session of the day - mind you, I have to drop the leash on the way to the stairs, because he will pull me over in his haste to get up there. But once he's there, he's like - um, yeah - maybe not. 










I dunno - are you sure this is a good idea? Looking at the trainer like he doesn't believe her that it will be ok. 









No - really - I'm really not sure that this is a good idea!









Mom???









Wubba???









Mom???









Wubba??? What are you doing in the water? 









Maybe I should taste it first? 









Woo Hoo!!!









No one told me I had to be graceful about it. 









Whew, that was a lot of work, I'll just rest right here. 










Wubba???









Wubba!!!









I'm coming to save you, Wubba! (he was getting a bit pooped by this point)




































Let's go home, Wubba!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like Noah's had a blast! (Despite worrying about his wubba )


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like Noah had a really wonderful time  He looks like a natural! Yay Noah!!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I love the expression on his face. He's so very cute and particularly the one labeled Woo Hoo!! It's a great action shot. How very fun!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He's so cute and what awesome pictures you took!!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Daisy123 said:


> He's so cute and what awesome pictures you took!!!


I didn't take these, there was a photographer that was there on Saturday. She took them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love these pictures!! and the narration


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I love that one at the top of the ramp with him looking warily over the side, so cute!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

DJdogman said:


> Oh I love that one at the top of the ramp with him looking warily over the side, so cute!!


That picture, he was actually looking at me, and making mental calculations as to whether he could leap over that railing, the corner of the pool, and land on me, using me as a cushion to break his fall. :

I was making my way to the opposite end of the pool to call him to encourage him to take a leap of faith! LOL


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So, as wary as Noah still is right now, he's made a boat load of improvement from his first time. 

The first time he was thrashing and twisting in the trainers arms, just sure he was going to drown (and had a life vest on then too). Towards the end of that, she finally got him calmly paddling with all four paws under the water, not the front two splashing water in his own face. 

So Saturday was actually a make up day, because some serious storms rolled in on the first day and we had to cut it short. 

She told me that by the end of the day, he'd probably be jumping. I guess he was sort of jumping off the ramp. But she said he's toy driven, so once he starts to build his confidence, he'll be like "why didn't you tell me that this was so much fun?"

But in between his turns (he had 3 times in the pool ranging from 5 to 10 minutes), he was sitting by me, and darned near pulled me out of my chair each time another dog would do a proper jump with some good air. 

He would run to the end of his leash, start barking excitedly and look back at me like "Whoa!!!! MOM!!!! Did you SEE that??????"

I think he really wants to love it (as evidenced by him racing towards the stairs to mount up to the top of the ramp each time it was his turn), but then he started to second guess himself. 

Someone on my FB asked me if he'll be a dock diving champion one day - and my reply was "only if he wants to". We're going to try some rally, some nosework, and the same place where we went dock diving is starting up beginner agility which we may also try. 

I just want to find fun activities that HE loves, not just what I want him to do.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I love Noah! Those pictures are priceless!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Cute swimming pictures! Great job Noah


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I somehow missed this in all the craziness, but my god your beautiful boy is both awesome and entertaining. I am glad you are having so much fun together. This is such a great Noah update!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I somehow missed this in all the craziness, but my god your beautiful boy is both awesome and entertaining. I am glad you are having so much fun together. This is such a great Noah update!!


Thank you! How's everything going for you and the new job? How's Miss Rundle doing without her mommy around?


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Noah is getting so big! Handsome!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

With Noah now aged out of daycare, we are looking for new ways to channel his puppy energy. We started him in swimming lessons at our local training facility, and they had open dock Saturday and he had his regular class today. His fourth and fifth times going. Yesterday, everything sort of clicked for him that wow, this is FUN! Today he did a few jumps off the dock. He is now swimming without a life vest from the ramp and a few jumps from the dock with the life vest. 

We also found out about a rally class on Sunday evenings for just $5, and his dock diving trainer goes there, and then one of the other ladies there does the Canine Good Citizen test and the agility training at the other facility and she told me they're starting an agility class for puppies (she encouraged Noah to join that class, no jumps, just basics). 

So Noah has had a very fun filled weekend. A couple videos to share. The first is Noah with his "MOM! Did you see THAT???" bark, watching another dog jump, and the second, the guy who I recruited to video Noah jumping thought he had more time, but at least it shows him swimming. Noah shocked all of us when he jumped right in without encouragement on that one. 

His trainer said he is farther along than she imagined he'd be from his first swimming lesson. She's thrilled!






In this one, the guy who says "wow, I wasn't expecting that!" in the next video, last saw Noah when he was being enticed off the RAMP and not real sure about all this swimming business a couple weeks ago. He agreed to video him for me, and all of us looked at him and looked at each other in shock when he jumped with no hesitation. 

But it was right after he watched the other dog jump in the previous video. 






Oh - and none of them think Noah will be ready for Canine Good Citizen test until he gets over his "Momma's Boy" syndrome. He throws a FIT whenever I walk away from him and someone else is restraining him.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

He's so cute and getting so big! The dock diving pics are great!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Oooooh, I love, love the videos and seeing gorgeous Noah in action! 

So cute that he is a mama's boy!

I was hoping the daycare would continue the don't ask, don't tell policy.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Anele said:


> Oooooh, I love, love the videos and seeing gorgeous Noah in action!
> 
> So cute that he is a mama's boy!
> 
> I was hoping the daycare would continue the don't ask, don't tell policy.


He's such a momma's boy, that when he hesitates on the dock, the instructer tells me to walk down the stairs and to the end of the pool. As soon as I step off the stairs to walk to the end, he jumps so he can get to me. LOL


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Wish you a very happy 8 Month Birthday your handsomeness!!! 

I am glad you overcame your fear of the splashy monster, and figured out that the shortest way to your mom was through the water  Its time to figure out the himalayan chew now!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Wish you a very happy 8 Month Birthday your handsomeness!!!
> 
> I am glad you overcame your fear of the splashy monster, and figured out that the shortest way to your mom was through the water  Its time to figure out the himalayan chew now!!


Ha! I even bought a himalayan chew with a bully stick sticking out of it (think himalayan lollipop). He gnawed the bully stick all the way up to the himalayan chew and stopped. Man! 

I mean he sits at my feet in the kitchen when I'm prepping veggies so he can get hand outs, even will eat spinach and kale raw, but he won't touch a himalyan chew???? LOL


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Ha! I even bought a himalayan chew with a bully stick sticking out of it (think himalayan lollipop). He gnawed the bully stick all the way up to the himalayan chew and stopped. Man!
> 
> I mean he sits at my feet in the kitchen when I'm prepping veggies so he can get hand outs, even will eat spinach and kale raw, but he won't touch a himalyan chew???? LOL


That is too funny. He knows what he likes!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Today Noah decided that dock diving is FUN! No more coersion and encouragement to jump - now he's DRIVING to jump. Now Mommy needs to work on her form for launching the toy.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

That's awesome... what's with the life jacket?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Marcus said:


> That's awesome... what's with the life jacket?


He JUST built his confidence jumping - like, tonight's class. Prior to that, he needed a lot of encouragement to make that leap of faith (pun intended). A few more training sessions and he'll lose the life jacket. She doesn't want him to start jumping from height and sink when he lands (when he's used to the life jacket not letting him go under water) and freak/psych himself out. 

When he jumps from the ramp, he goes without a life vest. She starts all dogs new to jumping in a life vest. When he started five weeks ago, he had to be taught to swim with a life vest and he floundered a lot. Now he swims comfortably without. Baby steps towards building confidence.  She actually can't believe he's already jumping based on his first lesson.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

That makes perfect sense, thanks


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Very cool, Way to go Noah!! I remember an earlier video which was so cute, but he was not sure he wanted to go.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Go Noah go!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It occurs to me that tomorrow will be 7 months since we brought home "Little Baby Noah", and now that he's "Big Baby Noah" these days, he'll ALWAYS be MY "Little Baby Noah". 

The day we brought him home: 










One of my favorites of him as a baby: 










And now - he's Momma's handsome boy!










It has been such a joy, honor and priviledge to have this boy in our lives. Knock wood, he's been a relatively easy pup to raise. He has his naughty times for sure, but we work hard to keep him both mentally and physically stimulated as best we can. Because we are in an apartment, and he IS a sporting breed, we knew that we owed it to him to make sure his life is as enriched as possible. And what fun we're having in the process!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noah was a darling little guy, what a handsome boy he's become. 
They are always our babies.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Noah was a darling little guy, what a handsome boy he's become.
> They are always our babies.


Thank you Ma'am! My life has become completely obsessed with this boy. I joke that his social calendar is more full than mine! 

Next weekend he has a play date with other Hero's and Supporters of the MAF GR Lifetime Study at one Hero's lake house - I think we're to about 10 goldens and their adoring attendants. That's Saturday. 

Sunday his dock diving instructor is having an informal competition with her students based on ability that she does each year before closing the dock for the the season. And then rally that evening. 

I've asked off for next Monday to recuperate! LOL

Oh - and November 7th, he has a photo shoot date with Santa for a Christmas portrait.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Aw what a tiny cutie he was! I still remember welcoming you to this forum. I'm so happy I got to watch him grow up he is such a beautiful boy. Many more amazing moments to come for you two! I can't wait to see his santa photos.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Noah is so so gorgeous! How old is he again? Nine months?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Noah is so so gorgeous! How old is he again? Nine months?


Thank you! He's about 8 1/2 months old.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Robin, Noah is just beautiful. He has grown into such a handsome boy and his social schedule is awesome. I love seeing his pictures. Please give him a scritchy scratch on the neck from me


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

KKaren said:


> Robin, Noah is just beautiful. He has grown into such a handsome boy and his social schedule is awesome. I love seeing his pictures. Please give him a scritchy scratch on the neck from me


I will be sure to dispense a special scritchy scratch from you when I get home this evening! Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He is just so handsome! You must be so proud of the beautiful boy he is growing into. And with all the work you put into training, I just know Noah is going to be the greatest companion. You are so lucky to have each other.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> He is just so handsome! You must be so proud of the beautiful boy he is growing into. And with all the work you put into training, I just know Noah is going to be the greatest companion. You are so lucky to have each other.


I am SOO proud of him! Oh, remember you asked me what he weighed last week? I took him to the vet yesterday (as opposed to you holding Rundle to get her weight - LOL) to get him weighed, it's been two months since the last weight was taken. He's 63 lbs now. Up 6 lbs from 2 months ago when he was 57 lbs.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I just posted these pictures in a separate thread, but I do want to "archive" them here in Noah's puppy thread as well. 

This is from an unofficial competition his dock diving coach had for her students and he came in 1st in the Novice division!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I know I commented on FB already, but I just wanted to say once again that this is amazing! You and Noah are going to go far together! He is so long and athletic looking. I am not surprised that he managed to steal first!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I know I commented on FB already, but I just wanted to say once again that this is amazing! You and Noah are going to go far together! He is so long and athletic looking. I am not surprised that he managed to steal first!


Isn't ironic that I'm so fanatical about keeping him lean and athletic, but struggle with my own weight? Go figure! 

But thank you for noticing his build, we're really careful not to allow his weight to creep up and to keep him busy with things that he's loving to do!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Isn't ironic that I'm so fanatical about keeping him lean and athletic, but struggle with my own weight? Go figure!
> 
> But thank you for noticing his build, we're really careful not to allow his weight to creep up and to keep him busy with things that he's loving to do!


I'm the exact same way. Keep Rundle lean and fit, but can't seem to figure it out for myself :


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

He is such a gorgeous guy-- I adore his focus in that shot!!! Go, Noah! First place!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So - Noah's coach posted a LONG note on their FB page, and was really sweet naming all her students. Here's a few things she said about Noah. 



> Today we had the end of class competition for all the dogs that took classes this year. I could not have been more proud of the teams of dog and handlers. The dogs all had a great time and the handlers showed how much they learned........ I was very proud of Noah, Tyson, Grizzly and Apache who all conquered their fear of the water and all went in eagerly today to fetch their toys........ Noah took his class with a new personal best..... IT has been a great year jumping and I think the best one yet. Can't wait for next year.


She's actually going to keep the dock open for classes on Wednesdays through the end of October (one of the benefits of living in the Southeast), so he does have another class this evening. 

I love that we went from this at the end of August, his first class: 



























To this now: 

"I Got This!"




























My heart just fills with love and joy to be able to witness his transformation from scared and worried to pure unadulterated excitement to get on the dock and jump. Just the stark contrast (to me anyway) in his facial expressions between his first session and his competition on Sunday. It's not even ABOUT the competition part of it. It's all about Noah having the time of his life. 

I remember on his first day Lori telling me - when he DRIVES up these stairs to get to the dock, that's when you know he's realized just how fun this is. I have to let go of the leash, or he will pull me over now in his lust to get to the dock. 

We're having a blast, and we'll miss this over the winter, but we're already looking towards some puppy agility and beginner agility to see if he likes that, and signing up for some Fenzi nosework classes as well. And of course, we have rally.


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

Noah is gorgeous and it's plain to see you've dedicated your life towards raising a superior dog. 

Awesome job! You've accomplished great things so far!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

MoltenGirl said:


> Noah is gorgeous and it's plain to see you've dedicated your life towards raising a superior dog.
> 
> Awesome job! You've accomplished great things so far!


Thank you! I think because we're in an apartment, we're even more aware of the fact that we don't have the luxury of a fenced in back yard where we could let him zoom around, play fetch etc.

So we are hyper aware that we owe our beautiful boy an as enriched life as we can with activities we can find that let him express himself how he wants to.

As much as I really want to move back to the Atlanta area, I have to say that it's sort of nice that the dog competition folks here in Columbus all seem to know each other. The folks that go to rally with us are some of the same folks that dock dive. The agility coach goes to rally and has her dogs dock diving. Noah's obedience trainer is good friends with both of them. His dock diving coach is looking for some place near that will train barn hunt, or she'll learn it and start classes here locally. Seems where ever we go, there's someone that we know (and like), so that's a plus for this small town. That - and we're FINALLY getting an Aldi! LOL


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Love the photos, especially the one where he looks like he's flying


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Super Noah!!! Happy 9 month bday you handsome little fella! You conquered the water monster last month, and I heard you won an award at that?! What's the plan for this month??

Can you believe we have only 3 more months left on this puppy forum? 

Lots of love and kisses!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Super Noah!!! Happy 9 month bday you handsome little fella! You conquered the water monster last month, and I heard you won an award at that?! What's the plan for this month??
> 
> Can you believe we have only 3 more months left on this puppy forum?
> 
> Lots of love and kisses!!


Thank you - and same to your Murphy! This month we're still dock diving, but Mommy says she wants to sign me up for a nosework class! 

I can NOT believe there's only 3 months left in the puppy forum - hard to believe the time has flown so fast!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hard to believe that in just a little over two months, MY favorite forum puppy will be graduating the puppy forum! 

How I adore this dog, I don't even have the words for, but I know you guys understand with the love of your pups. I tell him every day "do you know how much I love you, Sir? It's A LOT!!!" He has this endearing habit of getting up on the sofa next to me, then reaching out with one paw and looking up at me, waiting for me to invite him on over to my lap, and when I say "come here, Handsome", he stands up on the sofa and plops over my lap for hugs and ear scritches. 

We had plans to go out of town this weekend and so I took Friday and today off to make it a long, leisurely weekend, but our plans fell through (our friend we planned to meet cancelled). Since at work, our policy is use it or lose it - and I've already got days scheduled at Thanksgiving and Christmas, I kept the days off and had a nice stay-cation (I get 26 a year, plus the normal holidays).

Today was a beautiful fall day here in GA, so I scooped up my sweet, handsome little man and headed to the park for a long walk full of wonderful sniffs for him - that nose never stopped working! LOL

Here are a few pictures I managed to snap when I could convince him to take his nose off the ground - it was damp and full of delicious smells to him!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So, Noah had his beginner agility this past weekend, and he tackled the little obstacles (not even ankle high jumps allowed until after a year old there), like a little star. 

They did say we have to seriously work on him being willing to let someone else hold his leash, as he is a serious momma's boy!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I love that last one of him. His coat is coming in really beautifully!! He looks just as soft as he did when he was a little puppy!! Great that he kicked butt at agility. So, funny that he just can't stand to be away from him momma for 2 sec. He is a lucky puppy for sure!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I love that last one of him. His coat is coming in really beautifully!! He looks just as soft as he did when he was a little puppy!! Great that he kicked butt at agility. So, funny that he just can't stand to be away from him momma for 2 sec. He is a lucky puppy for sure!


Awww, thank you! I was beginning to think that his thread was invisible, as we sure don't get any/many replies much now that they are older puppies! LOL

I really do love how his coat is coming in and his head seems to be beginning to broaden a bit too! 

I keep watching for updates on your gorgeous girl!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Every time I see new pictures of Noah, I say the same thing. But I just can't help myself, he is so so gorgeous!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Every time I see new pictures of Noah, I say the same thing. But I just can't help myself, he is so so gorgeous!


Thank you so much! And Kaizer is just as handsome too!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

He is really so very beautiful, a handsome young man. And he has the brains to go along with his looks. The full package! I love hearing about his adventures!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Anele said:


> He is really so very beautiful, a handsome young man. And he has the brains to go along with his looks. The full package! I love hearing about his adventures!


Thank you Anele! I love him to pieces. I can have a stressful day at work, come home, and it all just disappears with his goofy self! 

He loves the shaping class we took and are still working through the Fenzi class. I use about half of his dinner to shape different behaviors. It's fun watching him think about and realize that HE controls what makes the clicker go off. 

I think I look forward to it almost as much as he does!


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

You are truly a handsome young man, Noah!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

tessmk said:


> You are truly a handsome young man, Noah!


Thank you! Your Quinsy is too - pretty that is! LOL!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

rabernet said:


> Thank you Anele! I love him to pieces. I can have a stressful day at work, come home, and it all just disappears with his goofy self!
> 
> He loves the shaping class we took and are still working through the Fenzi class. I use about half of his dinner to shape different behaviors. It's fun watching him think about and realize that HE controls what makes the clicker go off.
> 
> I think I look forward to it almost as much as he does!


Aww! He is so precious. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

My golden boy turned 10 months old today! Two more months in the puppy forum! 

Our local pet photographer gathered up a group of us for a long (over 3 miles) walk on the river here in Columbus, GA. Five people, seven dogs. And of course, she made sure to stop and take photos along the way. 

I must say these ladies weren't playing either! Three loose dogs started heading out way, one of the ladies says "loose dogs!" and the other four ladies whipped out their hand held tazers and pepper spray ready to use it. I'm sitting there thinking "I'm sure glad I'm with THEM"! LOL

The photograper friend said "if you've seen what I have before, with loose dogs and dog attacks, you'd do well to carry these with you as well. I won't hesitate to use either when it comes to protecting my dogs". 

ANYWAY - here are a few pictures from today. Happy 10 month birthday, Noah!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Beautiful pics. His fluffy ears are so cute.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG he is darling!! Crazy about these armed and ready females! I hope we never have to defend our doggies! Happy 10 months Noah!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Those are some really lovely pictures, he's so photogenic! Happy 10 months Noah!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Beautiful pics. His fluffy ears are so cute.


I love his ears too - they need a "little" trim, but I don't want to trim them all the way down, like in a show cut, because I think his fluffy ears add character to him. I'm scared to try it myself, and I haven't found a groomer here that grooms goldens that I'd trust to trim them a wee bit.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> OMG he is darling!! Crazy about these armed and ready females! I hope we never have to defend our doggies! Happy 10 months Noah!!


I was sitting there with my mouth open in shock, behind this group of women, all armed and ready. Lucky for the dogs, the owners called them back, but what shocked me more, was that the owners of the loose dogs didn't even have leashes. 

They came towards us again later, and one of the ladies in our group went and talked to them and said "look, you need to get your dogs under control - if they come at our group, we have tasers and pepper spray and will use them if we need to". 

Anywhoo - it all worked out in the end. Noah had a five hour nap after we got back - I wanted to take one with him, but had laundry and dinner to do.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Those are some really lovely pictures, he's so photogenic! Happy 10 months Noah!


Would you believe - in each of those photo's, Noah was on a leash, and in the proofs, you can see the leash. She "cloned" it out (what she said she did), so that you can't see the leash. She also photo-shopped out his "lipstick" that was showing in the side view pictures! LOL

I was really super impressed about not seeing the leash after she was done photo-shopping it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics! I love the one on the bridge, background really shows him off.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

mylissyk said:


> Great pics! I love the one on the bridge, background really shows him off.


That's my favorite too!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

rabernet said:


> I was sitting there with my mouth open in shock, behind this group of women, all armed and ready. Lucky for the dogs, the owners called them back, but what shocked me more, was that the owners of the loose dogs didn't even have leashes.
> 
> They came towards us again later, and one of the ladies in our group went and talked to them and said "look, you need to get your dogs under control - if they come at our group, we have tasers and pepper spray and will use them if we need to".


One time, I was walking Kaizer past a dog park and this 5 year old German Shepard ran to Kaizer and you could tell he was scared (he doesn't like the dogs that come up too harshly, he likes the calmer dogs) because he kinda froze and like crouched down and I couldn't get him to move at all (I can't pick him up anymore because he's getting heavier). Then Kaizer took off, thankfully I had a tight grip, and the Shepard took off running after him. At one point, the Shepard tripping Kaizer or something, because the next thing I know, Kaizer flipped over and let out this high pitched scream. I was so pissed, the Shepard's owner wasn't calling back his dog and was just watching even after I kept telling him (more like yelling at him) to call off his dog. The owner even tried telling me that if Kaizer was off leash, his shepard wouldn't even be able to catch him. So maybe those ladies had the right idea carrying around a taser and pepper spray



ETA: I don't believe you  That photographer does a fabulous job with Photoshop, I can't even tell where she edited out the leash!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Love your new signature picture! So handsome.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Love your new signature picture! So handsome.


Thank you! I think I may have to get a canvas print of that picture too. Photobucket is having 80% off right now too!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

What a beautiful set of pictures!! Noah is SO handsome!!  How can you pick just one to blow up and print??!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> What a beautiful set of pictures!! Noah is SO handsome!!  How can you pick just one to blow up and print??!!


It's hard to do - and he's getting his Christmas pictures taken by the same photographer on Sunday. More choices! LOL


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Your Golden boy is a stunner! I love looking at Noah's photos.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful pics. You are raising yourself a very special dog there Robin. The tazer and pepper spray incident made me laugh. You must have wondered what you were getting into!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

He is beautiful! Love his golden "smile!"


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Isn't it funny the things that make our hearts burst with pride? Noah and I are in NC this week, visiting my folks and my brother. Our Christmas Eve will be Friday, and our Christmas will be this Saturday. 

Anyway - a few times my mother and I have been out running errands, and my father has volunteered to "watch" Noah. Well, his watching has involved him being upstairs playing games on the computer (solitare, mostly) and Noah downstairs on his own. 

"Well, I thought he'd follow me upstairs but he wanted to stay downstairs, so I let him". 

So - Noah has been so well behaved when Dad has been "watching" him that this evening, we were going out for dinner and a play and my folks suggested that we not crate Noah and leave him out while we were gone. 

My little man did SOOOO good! I've learned from trial runs we've done back home - when left out and not crated (but only for a hour or two at most), he tends to just hunker down in the room closest to the door we left from, and nap until we return. This was his longest "alone" time - and in my parent's house, a house he's only been to one time before in the summer (I live 8 hours away) - for FIVE hours! 

They also have a very nice dog park nearby that we've gone to each morning - when there aren't many people there. It's probably 2 acres - and half of it is open and half of it is wooded with trails. Well, Noah was in the open part this morning, cavorting with another young dog, when I see this man walking from the wooded area with - another golden. 

I saw his golden suddenly see Noah - and her whole demeanor changed - she perked up - and ran towards Noah with what I swear was the happiest face and she started to dance in front of him and wiggle and twist and play bow - and her dad said that she is a very reserved dog - she has never tried to play with any other dog at the park, which is why they always walk the trails - he could not believe how enamoured she seemed to be with Noah and was actually playing. She's about 5 years old, they rescued her in March - her name is Peyton. 

It's supposed to rain tomorrow, so we're hoping to run into each other again on Friday. 

Anyway - didn't mean to ramble on - but wanted to share what we're up to - how proud I am of this boy - he'll be 11 months old in less than a week! 

He hopes you all have a pawsatively wonderful week!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

No wonder Peyton was so enamoured of Noah - he is such a spunk! You must be very proud of how good he has been in your parents house. Funny how we want our parents to be impressed no matter how old we get!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> No wonder Peyton was so enamoured of Noah - he is such a spunk! You must be very proud of how good he has been in your parents house. *Funny how we want our parents to be impressed no matter how old we get!*


You got that right! And they have loved Noah since they knew he was going to become their Grand Pup. My mother's friends tell me how much she brags on him and shares the photos that I share to FB. 

The photo above has been made into wallet pictures, they're each getting one for Christmas, as well as a photo of Noah with Santa in an 8x10. 

This morning my dad had a cute conversation with Noah. I spoke on Noah's behalf. 

D: Noah - did you steal my socks? 
N: No Grandpa - I FOUND them!
D: Noah - they weren't lost!
N: Yes, Grandpa - they were - and I found them for you! Aren't you proud of me? 
D: Yes Noah - I am very proud of how smart you are!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I just LOVE this picture of Noah!!! What a beautiful beautiful boy!

And yes, I know exactly how BIG of a deal it is, I am so glad Noah did so well on being by himself. Tell him his Auntie is going to join his mom in being super proud of him!

I hope you have a wonderful holiday with your family!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> I just LOVE this picture of Noah!!! What a beautiful beautiful boy!
> 
> And yes, I know exactly how BIG of a deal it is, I am so glad Noah did so well on being by himself. Tell him his Auntie is going to join his mom in being super proud of him!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful holiday with your family!!


Noah says Thank you Auntie! He is just being admired by so many people here. There's a great natural pet store that I had to go into today with him, to pick up a golden retriever mug I spied earlier in the week. One young girl came up and said "that is the prettiest golden retriever I have EVER seen!!!!" Another lady was shopping with her 5 year old GR, and said that Noah looked so much like hers when he was Noah's age. And Noah and her golden spotted each other and started grinning like fools and wagging their tails. I swear GR's MUST recognize other GR's - I've not witnessed the reactions I've seen this week except between GR's. 

We're hoping that pretty Peyton will be at the dog park tomorrow. He's also quickly learned when we have pulled into the park and gets so excited now when we start getting closer. 

Anyway - little man has been such a good boy. How is it possible to love him any more than I already do? But every day it seems my heart expands just a little bit more. :--heart:


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I just can't get over how little time he has spent apart from you! Your heart is going to explode if you ever need to be away from him for a whole day! I joke... kinda. He is a great and beautiful Golden. I have no doubt that Rundle and Noah would have tail wagging competitions if they were to ever meet.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I just can't get over how little time he has spent apart from you! Your heart is going to explode if you ever need to be away from him for a whole day! I joke... kinda. He is a great and beautiful Golden. I have no doubt that Rundle and Noah would have tail wagging competitions if they were to ever meet.


LOL - we are sort of attached at the hip. :


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Wish you a very very happy 11 month birthday little buddyarty2:	arty2:	! I hope you are having a swell day in NC with mom and dad and gramms and gramps!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Wish you a very very happy 11 month birthday little buddyarty2:	arty2:	! I hope you are having a swell day in NC with mom and dad and gramms and gramps!!


Thank you! We're back in Georgia now - that 8 hour drive sure is boring, and even though I slept the whole way back, I was exhausted - it's hard work being quiet for that long!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Merry Christmas Noah!!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Thank you! We're back in Georgia now - that 8 hour drive sure is boring, and even though I slept the whole way back, I was exhausted - it's hard work being quiet for that long!


He is so darn handsome!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Coby Love said:


> He is so darn handsome!


Thank you so much Melissa! He fills my heart with love every day!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So - I think it's the little things that just make you so proud. But I'm sure the puppy owners "get it". We've been "test driving" Noah being out of the crate unsupervised (IE, we aren't home). 

It started at my parents' house the week before Christmas where they actually suggested leaving him out while we went out to dinner and a play and he just parked himself in the kitchen under the kitchen table. Knock wood, he's never been a counter surfer, and there's not ever anything out on the counters for him to get anyway - so it's just not behavior that he has ever learned. 

My parents' kitchen actually has the most used door in and out of the home - so the kitchen was the logical place where he'd wait for us to return. 

We've noticed in the apartment - he does the same thing - if he knows we are leaving - we always say "I'll be back, you be a good boy!", when we come home, he's curled up on the sofa closest to the door. 

Christmas night was his longest time out for us at the apartment - we went to the movies and dinner. And he did so awesome! 

He's not had a full night out of the crate yet, and we've decided that January 22nd, his first year birthday, we're going to leave the crate door open and he'll have the run of the apartment all night and see how he does. I'm really not concerned about that, as much as what time he'll decide it's time for Mommy to get up when he's out of the crate! LOL

But our baby boy is growing up! And he's so pleased with himself when we come home and tell him what an amazing boy he is and how proud we are of him for being so good with his unsupervised time out. 

Maybe it's a small thing, but for us it's a big thing that we've raised such a well adjusted boy. I'm a huge advocate for crate training - it allows you to set boundaries (when he's out of the crate he's supervised). I personally believe it helps to prevent separation anxiety, and I know that it improves the relationship with our dogs, because we never came home during the growing period wondering what might be destroyed, because he was never given the opportunity fail. 

And what a blessing too that during Noah's puppyhood, Karl worked 2nd shift - the longest he was in a crate during the day was 2 hours between the time he'd head to work and I'd get home. Daddy is his exerciser, I am his trainer and social calendar keeper. Daddy takes long walks and also makes sure he gets at least 2 x a day off leash just chasing balls in a huge field near us for 30 minutes each time. Daddy calls himself "the babysitter". LOL

Only three more weeks before he ages out of the puppy forum with his buddies that he's grown with here!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Noah, you have every right to be proud of your little man. 

So hard to believe he's almost a year old, where has the time gone????


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good job Noah. We had been leaving Chloe ungated for long periods for a few months. When the Christmas tree and village went up we made her stay in the kitchen the few times we had left for long periods. Even though she never bothered the tree or village just were not taking any chances. She is glad that stuff is put away so she doesn't have to be gated. Like Noah Chloe isnt a counter surfer mainly because stuff isn't sitting out. It's a proud moment when they grow up.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great job Noah, you have every right to be proud of your little man.
> 
> So hard to believe he's almost a year old, where has the time gone????


I know - it's flown by and it seems that everything has just fallen into place for his growing period - Karl's hours, the fabulous dog training community where I live for dog sports, etc. 




Cpc1972 said:


> Good job Noah. We had been leaving Chloe ungated for long periods for a few months. When the Christmas tree and village went up we made her stay in the kitchen the few times we had left for long periods. Even though she never bothered the tree or village just were not taking any chances. She is glad that stuff is put away so she doesn't have to be gated. Like Noah Chloe isnt a counter surfer mainly because stuff isn't sitting out. It's a proud moment when they grow up.



Good job Chloe! And it seems everything is still falling into place. Right when we've decided to start giving him more liberties in the house, Karl was just offered a new 1st shift job, so I'll feel better that he is not in a crate all day, but is allowed to be in the house. We both get a one hour lunch, and don't work far from home, so we can take turns coming home to potty him mid-day. We'll just have far more evening exercising.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think like what you did with Noah is a good thing for people wanting to see how their pup does when not crated. Test driving is good. We would leave Chloe ungated if we had to leave for short periods. Then we just gradually left her ungated for longer periods. Now we can leave for six or seven hours which isn't often and she does fine. When I am home alone with her I have my parents put the gate in the foyer so she can't get upstairs. Since I can't get up there to see what she is doing my.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Really happy for the both of you! As you know we have been leaving Rundle uncrated for quite some time now, with only a couple of mishaps. Of course, I am away a lot more, and for longer than the both of you, so it was inevitable that I would be testing these waters sooner than later. Its a wonderful thing when you know that you can trust your dog to behave whether you are there or not. Our babies are certainly growing up!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Really happy for the both of you! As you know we have been leaving Rundle uncrated for quite some time now, with only a couple of mishaps. Of course, I am away a lot more, and for longer than the both of you, so it was inevitable that I would be testing these waters sooner than later. Its a wonderful thing when you know that you can trust your dog to behave whether you are there or not. Our babies are certainly growing up!


Now if we can just freeze them at this age. I think you and I both have said that six months and on have been our favorite periods with our pups. Sure, when they are just wee little fluff balls, and they have that precious puppy breath, that's a fun period too - but that land shark phase sure isn't! LOL

I knew Rundle has had more liberties than Noah has had. 

It's just so neat to come home and he looks up from the couch and seems so very pleased with himself when I tell him that he's growing up and I'm so proud of him! 

Not sure why we decided his birthday will be his first "trial" out of the crate at night, other than it falls on Friday, where neither of us have to work the next day. I'm tempted to do it sooner, but his birthday is so close and just seems like a significant date for us for some reason. LOL


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Now if we can just freeze them at this age. I think you and I both have said that six months and on have been our favorite periods with our pups. Sure, when they are just wee little fluff balls, and they have that precious puppy breath, that's a fun period too - but that land shark phase sure isn't! LOL
> 
> I knew Rundle has had more liberties than Noah has had.
> 
> ...


If I said 6 months was my favourite time I was wrong. Rundle at 1 year is the absolute best! Having so much fun with her right now. 

I have no doubt that Noah will pass your trial with flying colours, and that you will really like having him out at night with you. I pull up Rundle's bed right beside mine, and we usually have a few minutes of gazing at each other before she goes to sleep.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh definitely - right now is the best - but it was at the 6 month mark that we started to get get active in different dog sports, so I guess the 6 month to now mark has been a more fun journey than the 6 weeks to 6 month journey was. Not that we didn't love every minute of it - we just loved the more mature Noah even more - I think we were able to have more fun, and less management - if that makes sense?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Makes complete sense. Wouldn't trade a minute of our time. But, it gets more fun as they mature, your bond grows, they care more about pleasing you, they have activities they know and enjoy etc. It's been an amazing journey for the both of us!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy first birthday my dearest Noah! I cant belive my little doggie-nephew is one already!! I feel so lucky to have been able to watch you grow from a cuddly teddy bear into a brave, smart and handsome young fella!! I am waiting to read about what your day was like today, and what you did outside of your crate 

I wish you a long and happy life with mom and dad... And hope someday our paths cross so i can plant a few (hundred) kisses on those fuzzy ears of yours!! But until then, ill ask mom to give you a few on my behalf!

Lots of love,
Auntie A and Murphy


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Awwww, thank you so much for your sweet, sweet note! And a very Happy Birthday to the sweetest of the sweets, Murphy!

Noah's day will be rather boring today, as we are hunkering inside for the rain and cold (we dodged the snow/ice, since we're about an hour south of Atlanta). 

But tomorrow, he's going to have a spa day - clean up the wild and crazy ear hair (but not completely trimmed off - just shaped up), bath, and nails and feet trimmed. 

What's on Murphy's agenda today? Please give Murphy lots of hugs and kisses from Auntie Robin and Noah today too!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Noah is just beautiful. He looks like an athlete. 
Happy Birthday Noah!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Noah. You have grown from the cutest little puppy to a very handsome grown up! I am sorry your your special day is cold and wet but I hope you enjoy your spa day tomorrow


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy birthday, Noah!! It's been such a privilege to watch you grow from the sweetest puppy to the most amazing big boy!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday Noah!! I have enjoyed so much growing up with you. Having you by my side has made this journey all the better! I'm sure you will look handsome as ever after your spa day! And I'm really looking forward to participating in Focus Games with you next month! Its going to be the most fun we've had together yet! But, honestly you and your Mom and great, And we are so happy to have met you on this forum. It's been an awesome year! To continuing friendships!! <3 Rundle


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Noah, I hope you have a lovely day and lots of treats!.


----------

